# Quilt Photos For Ryley's Run



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Alrighty then. Looks like no one is interested. Bummer!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

What a beautiful quilt!.
I wish I could add my golden but she is not a rescue.
Did you do it,yrself?.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi,

I know we have some new rescue's!

Flashbrite
Michelle Laurette
What about Cosmo?
Patty, Faith is a Golden Mix and we have Honey on there from last year!

These are just the people that come to mind. I know I'm missing a few!

Donna, 

Can the photos be posted here, or do they have to be emailed to you?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna.....I will be sending you a few............


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I will get Sampson's photo to you Donna. PLEASE everyone out there with a rescue....read this!!! The quilt last year was beautiful. My Sampson's picture is on it. If you have a rescue, your dog's photo could be on this years quilt. Just submit your photo to Donna. What better way is there to honor our beautiful rescues???


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Donna I sent you a couple of Chris....


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome! I'm sure lots of bidding will go on for that beautiful quilt.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

last year's was a beautiful quilt so I'm sure this years will be too. Unfortunately tinkerbell is not a rescue or I'd have sent her picture in.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How did I forget about Chris! And, Melissa has a new rescue, too. I'm so sorry. I know I forgot lots of people. 

Donna, I remember the question being asked if you could use last years photos for some of the rescues or if you need new photos????


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Kim you are forgiven... : lol.... now i wanna go to ryleys run and win the quilt...lol..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> Hey Kim you are forgiven... : lol.... now i wanna go to ryleys run and win the quilt...lol..


You can even bring the dogs! You need a little vacation, right?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I will just drop them all off at your or Donnas house and go hang out at the hotel....lol. I cant imagine taking all 3 on a extended car trip. not sure i would be sane by the time i got there...


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

I will send a new photo of Bo, he was on the last one. Can he be on it again?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MySweetPhoebe said:


> I will send a new photo of Bo, he was on the last one. Can he be on it again?


Don't see why not! I think the old photo can be exchanged with a new one! Just add a note when you send the photo. Of course, Donna will need to confirm.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I also sent in Taffy's pic for the quilt she was adopted the same weekend as Chris... Wish i remebered what date Maddie was adopted ... Will ask Barb for a nice pic of Maddie and what date she went to her new home...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> I also sent in Taffy's pic for the quilt she was adopted the same weekend as Chris... Wish i remebered what date Maddie was adopted ... Will ask Barb for a nice pic of Maddie and what date she went to her new home...


I think it's for those who have adopted and are members here, but confirm with Donna.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

oops...lol.. good to know... i dont think they are on here...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Anyone who was on last years quilt is more than welcome to be on this year's as well. Just make sure you either PM me or email me with the dog's name and date you adopted your fur baby. Everyone with a rescue can submit their photo, whether they were on last year or not. Thanks


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Anyone who was on last years quilt is more than welcome to be on this year's as well. Just make sure you either PM me or email me with the dog's name and date you adopted your fur baby. Everyone with a rescue can submit their photo, whether they were on last year or not. Thanks


If you are needing pics for the quilt I will gladly submit a new one of Liam again but I would like to give others a chance first, especially if they were not on last years quilt.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll get a picture of Cosmo to you later tonight.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

bumping........don't forget to send those photos!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay, everyone, *FIVE SLOTS LEFT*. So if anyone is interested still in having their rescue dog put on the quilt, there is still time. Thanks


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Okay, everyone, *FIVE SLOTS LEFT*. So if anyone is interested still in having their rescue dog put on the quilt, there is still time. Thanks


Woohoo....I got mine in....


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

Tell me how to send a pic to you? I expect its really easy, but im not so good on this. Woody was rescued at 13 wks, i would love him to be on the quilt, its beautiful.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i can get you a Faith photo. she came home on 06/18/05. you guys pick which photo you like best - 

her baby photo - 










a few more - 







































and, her first smile - a few days after we adopted her -


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness, how do you choose? I know we had mostly head shots last time. Yikes!

I guess you can all PM them to Donna? Oh Donna? A PM will do? You who...Rick, how did you send yours?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

that's why i'm making you guys choose! you can use whichever one you like.


two more -


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

If you find you are still in need of pictures you can use Liam again.

I adopted him on November 8th 2005. If you need the orginal picture of the below let me know and I can e-mail it to someone.

Thanks


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*****Bump****
Did you get enough pictures?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> OMGoodness, how do you choose? I know we had mostly head shots last time. Yikes!
> 
> I guess you can all PM them to Donna? Oh Donna? A PM will do? You who...Rick, how did you send yours?


I PMed mine to her....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> We still have about thirteen slots left for the Ryleys Run quilt. Anyone who would like their dog that they rescued on the quilt send me a photo with the dogs name on it as well as the date you brought them home. We have over twenty and so we still have room for about thirteen more. In case anyone wants to see what last year's quilt looked like, this is it.


 
Donna, do we need to email you or PM you the picture? I know they need to be good quality. I don't have your email though, so if you need a higher resolution photo I'll need to get your email.

This is Lilah, adopted April 3, 2007


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Donna!!! Oh Doreen and Lil told me about this so if you still have some slots I will e-mail you pics of Oliver my rescue boy.....you know how it goes my first rescue as a foster Mom and then my first foster failure....LOL I could not help it though as he was just 14 weeks old and cute as a button! Oh I so wish I could go to Ryley's Run this year  I wonder if Lil and I could get all 6 of our pups in one car and go....eeekkk!


----------

